# Coloresse at Sallys



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone else used this product yet. I posted about it last week. Just wondering if any one has good or bad to say about it. .I almost bought it today, then decided to check here again first. Thanks


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought it the other day......I've used it twice so far, smells nice suds up great, my hair seems fine..... so far so good but I'll have to give it w couple weeks to judge.


----------



## StaceyNan (Feb 6, 2008)

This weekend I bought the blue bottles of rescue conditioner, rescue shampoo and rescue leave-in conditioner for severely dry &amp; damaged color-treated hair. The month of February there is a buy 2 get 1 free special. The sign at Sallys said compare Coloresse to Pureology. I looked up the Pureology products today and the ingredients are not the same, nor are they close. Purology uses essential oils and purer ingredients. I used the products this morning and blow dried and ironed my hair. My hair does not feel as silky and appears more dull looking then usual. I am dissappointed with the products and will return them this weekend.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been using the Coloresse since right after Christmas and I love it. I am a former Pureology user and I must admit, my color has not faded like it normally would.

The shampoo and conditioner both smell great and the shampoo lathers well. A little conditioner, or me, goes a long way. My hair isn't dried out, it's actually very soft!

This is just my experience






Warmly,

Brandi

aka beaglette


----------



## girly_girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I was wondering for those who haved used Pureology and coloresse, do they work the same? I purchased 2 bottles of the Blue Repair. I have not used Pureology before, but was planning to try it unless the two work the same.


----------



## beaglette (Mar 6, 2008)

I have used both and am currently using Coloresse. I can't tell the difference, frankly. I either dye my hair red or henna my hair. Lately I've been dyeing it with Loreal Preference 6RR and NORMALLY if I use regular shampoo/conditioner, it fades *super* fast. My color has lasted longer than ever using Coloresse. I am certain it is because of the lack of sulfates in their products.

I ran out of Coloresse conditioner (ok, actually I misplaced all of the bottles I purchased- don't ask, I have no idea-- pregnancy brain



and I was using the Coloresse shampoo with Tresemme conditioner and fade city. After getting my cervix checked at the ER, I had to run to Sally's and get some more Coloresse conditioner. That's die hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am a Coloresse convert through and through. And you can't beat the price-- it's B2G1 at Sally's right now, too.

HTH!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## girly_girl (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW you really do like it...LOL I only used mine twice and don't know why I quit. I'm the kind of person who is always looking for something better, but I think i'm going to go back to using this. So is the B2G1 all month long?


----------



## didifoolyou (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been using it the shampoo for color care and volume for about a week. I'm not disappointed, but I'm not really impressed either. For starters, it kind of smells like FISH to me, it's runny, and it's a purple color. I've always heard that colored shampoos mean more gunky, unhealthy ingredients. Definitely not the worst, but I'll buy something else next time.


----------



## topdogg (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been using the curl cream and spray gel in the green tube/bottle. So far its great! Most curl creams dry my hair out but this one makes it soft and shiney and thats impressive being in humidity-less Las Vegas.


----------

